# Bird Launcher question



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

I find that I train my dogs alot by myself and I am starting to get into more higher level work than I have done before. My girlfriend will help throw birds now and then, but she is about sick of helping and hearing about dogs! So I think I need to get a launcher is there any suggestions? I would like an economical unit, but I do not want junk!! I will be training anywhere from 1 to at the most 5 dogs. If my buddies bring theirs, but mostly it is me and my 2 dogs. What kind of units would you suggest? I would like to throw dummies, and if possible live birds from time to time. I have looked at bird boys, and I already have a single launcher. So where would you go and suggest. If you need any more info on my training just ask. Thanks


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have two Gunners Up that I've had for about a month. They seem to be good economical units. They work with either Dogtra or Tritronics radios.


----------



## Bill A. (Apr 14, 2005)

There is a nice piece in the Product review Forum on Zinger Wingers Vs Gunners-up. Good info there. 

Of course, sometimes its cheaper to get a new girlfriend. :wink:


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

Check out the Zinger Wingers they are light fold up for easy storage and simple to use. www.zingerwinger.com We use them at our training group they throw live birds, dokkens,dead birds.and bumpers.
________
Masturbation Xxx


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Save the hundred buck on each one and buy the Gunners up. I could not be happier with mine.


----------



## barngeatbayman (Jan 18, 2004)

Topgun wingers are the best made if you can find a used set somewhere!!!

keep swinging


----------

